# Sold



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Apartment sold!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like the front lawn is flooded. jk:lol:

Looks like a really sweet development.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I think my friend used to live there. They were on the bottom floor and the water comes to the t of the deck wall with koi swimming about, they are nice.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235353,-123.185229


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

@ Anthony: Har har...yes.... we did not do a very good job hiding the big water "issue" in our place. I thought the correct word was "feature"..? 

Yep, your friends probably did live there April! It's probably the nicest complex in Tsawwassen, at least for the price. I still can't see why people would pay another $200k to live in one of the concrete "old folks" buildings..!

The ground floor units don't have a railing  so there is not much stopping people from dipping their feet in with the fishies...aside from I wouldn't dip my feet in what is essentially a big fish tank. 

Our biggest problem has always been stopping people from (over)feeding the koi. The other month, apparently two or three were found dead, floating on the pond 

Oh yes...and then there are the raccoons, kingfisher and herons that they have to look out for. It's a dangerous place for tiny fish - which is probably why the only ones we ever see are the big fellas that are brought in. Having said that, there were about 2 or 3 large-sized plain grey carp earlier this year. I am assuming this means a few of the fry DID survive through to adulthood.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah I remember a raccoon caught one at the end of the pond.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275140,-122.835350


----------



## Unhallowed (Sep 12, 2011)

Ha, cool. I live not even a block away. Never realized that little lagoon was there. I'll have to go take look.

Nice place though for a pretty good price. Very tempting but I doubt the finances would allow it.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Bump for the new year... Only 3 minutes from Point Roberts for all of you cross-border parcel folks


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Apr 24, 2010)

don't you have to post a price in the forsale section?


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Good point! Completely missed that, although the price is listed in the link too. Updated now.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

BUMP!! Still available. Open houses this weekend on Saturday and Sunday, 2-4pm.


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

How many gallons is it? Any leaks?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

waterbox said:


> How many gallons is it? Any leaks?


Was that a joke or sarcasm? I don't think they're selling a tank lol..


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I think they were asking about the lagoon... good question...I'm not sure how many thousands of gallons it is. And no leaks - our cars are parked under it so we would be the first to know!


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

Actually, PSpades, teija, I was making a lame joke. Seeing as it was posted on what is primarily an aquarium forum. Sorry.


----------

